# ADA Cube Garden Mini-M - External Filter



## stevehislop (5 Oct 2012)

Hey Guys 

I am currently setting up my first ever auqascape and loving it, been using these boards as a way of learning which has been amazing. 

Basically I want a reasonably priced external filter for my 20l Mini-M. I plan to grow mainly mosses and keep Crystal Red Shrimp. I have been looking at a few all around the 50 - 70 mark but dont really know which one to go for so if someone could give me a recommendation that would be great. 

Also I will be wanting to get an external heater so need some advice with this and if i can get one that would work with my filter system. Any links that I can read or advice on what would be a good one to start with would be amazing. Thanks guys


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Oct 2012)

ive got a fluval 205 on mine and replaced the kinky pipes for some clear ones.

nice scape by the way


----------



## nry (5 Oct 2012)

Kinky pipes


----------



## stevehislop (7 Oct 2012)

Hey just bought a Fluval 106 seems to do the job nicely, I want to replace the disgusting piping with clear and glass lily etc.. What sizes do i need? my outlet and inlet pipes are 14.5mm that come with the pump, do I just buy the same in clear and if so what size does the lily and intake need to be ? thanks.


----------



## stevehislop (15 Oct 2012)

Just thought I would update this post in case anyone was wondering how I got on with replacing the pipes. The original were 14.5mm and had a special fitting onto the pump, in the end I went with some 12mm clear pipe from Tankscape, which to be honest was a little small but after a while heating and pushing the pipe over a cone (well a mastick tube end) they eventually fit. I would personally recommend going with 13mm if you have the same pump as will still be tight fit but should give you a little easier ride. So yeh went well just need my moss to grow now  but if you are after some glasswear I would defo take a look at Tankscape, got a lot of good stuff at good prices too and quick and friendly service.


----------



## Lindy (18 Oct 2012)

Thanks for posting, I was going to get the 16/22mm so will look at smaller.


----------



## stevehislop (18 Oct 2012)

Yeh its a bit of an effort to get the 12mm over so you will need some form of cone but worth it for the smaller pipes


----------



## Lindy (19 Oct 2012)

How is it running? I may just get larger tubing as I don't want to restrict flow to/from my filter by using smaller stuff. Would 16mm give a snug enough fit in your opinion?


----------

